# Neue Kurbel fürs 920er. Welche Einbaubreite?



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2012)

Möchte die Saint Kurbel meines DH 920 gegen eine leichtere Kurbel tauschen.
Welche Einbaubreite passt hier?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2012)

bzw. welche wäre hier zu empfehlen?
Einbaubreite wäre wahrscheinlich 68/73mm.
Muss halt ins Shimano Pressfit SM-BB91-41 Innenlager passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

